# HKS silent Hi power for 33GTR



## P99GTR (Jan 7, 2019)

Wanted
HKS silent Hi power cat back exhaust system for an R33 GTR. Must be in excellent condition. Cash waiting. Could do a swap for my Kakimoto GT1 OZ cat back system if an arrangement can be reached. Located in North East, UK. Will possible pay for shipping from further afield if absolutely necessary. 
May consider other brands but must be regarded as a quiet system. 
Thanks.


----------

